# Sonic and Knunckles new designs leaked...



## GameWinner (Feb 6, 2014)

https://twitter.com/dadarocks/status/431495289548333056

Looks like fanfic.


----------



## The Catboy (Feb 6, 2014)

Please be fake, please be fake, oh sweet Lucifer be fake!


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Feb 6, 2014)

Holy crap Knuckles looks...absolutely...not good. Not good at all.


----------



## loco365 (Feb 6, 2014)

Looks like they lift. And skipped leg day as well.


----------



## Hop2089 (Feb 6, 2014)

The gym has done wonders to Sonic and Knuckles, too bad it won't be enough to save the show.


----------



## GameWinner (Feb 6, 2014)

This is now their new looks starting with the cartoon.


----------



## frogboy (Feb 6, 2014)

In other words, Knuckles now has two mouths.


----------



## GameWinner (Feb 6, 2014)

They look alright.
Notice the "Sonic Boom the game" at the bottom?


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Feb 6, 2014)

Everyone other than Knuckles looks pretty alright, it's just Knuckles looks like he's never heard of leg day ever in his life...lol


----------



## emigre (Feb 6, 2014)

Me thinks Knuckles has been hitting the steroids.


----------



## GameWinner (Feb 6, 2014)

http://video.lefigaro.fr/figaro/video/la-bande-annonce-de-sonic-boom/3161522154001/

The next Sonic game is a Wii U/3DS exclusive.


----------



## Hop2089 (Feb 6, 2014)

Amy doesn't look too bad at all and she seems to have some tude which is welcome by me, I wonder if they improved her personality a bit to get rid of some of the obsessiveness.


----------



## Clarky (Feb 6, 2014)

The fuck....Knuckles needs an intervention


----------



## Black-Ice (Feb 6, 2014)

DENCH Knuckles

To me, I like it.
Its not as bad as everyone seems to be making imo, its different but somehow I like it.


----------



## Arras (Feb 6, 2014)

Knuckles looks freaking ridiculous. Sonic is too tall but otherwise okay (maybe shorten his legs a bit?) and Tails and Amy look fine to me. Like, give Knuckles a bit thicker waist and legs. This just looks stupid.


----------



## frogboy (Feb 6, 2014)

The game doesn't look... _too_ bad. I'll give it a chance.


----------



## Clarky (Feb 6, 2014)

reserve Sonic cycle, this is going to be fucking amazing


----------



## Sheimi (Feb 6, 2014)

I'll have to see how this plays out.


----------



## GameWinner (Feb 6, 2014)

The game is being developed by Sanzaru (Sly collection and Sly 4) and BigRedButton which is made up of former Naughty Dog developers.
Still don't know how this will turn out though.


----------



## Walker D (Feb 6, 2014)

ugh
...are they wrestlers now?


----------



## Arras (Feb 6, 2014)

The trailer doesn't look too bad, but at the same time it looks kinda generic. Oh well, maybe it'll be good. I suppose there's no real way of telling before it's out.


----------



## emigre (Feb 6, 2014)

Needs to be polished...


----------



## jalaneme (Feb 6, 2014)

knuckles look like he been injected with bull steroids, he looks ridiculous.


----------



## HYPERMETAL (Feb 6, 2014)

Those blue arms of his are really freaking me out.


----------



## weavile001 (Feb 6, 2014)

i´m the only one who liked the new designs?
i mean, the old ones were better, but this looks"new and different'' (YDS), i really hope the games and stuff are better, though....


----------



## slingblade1170 (Feb 6, 2014)

I like it, looks like they finally became adults


----------



## KingVamp (Feb 6, 2014)

Hop2089 said:


> Amy doesn't look too bad at all and she seems to have some tude which is welcome by me, I wonder if they improved her personality a bit to get rid of some of the obsessiveness.


With those eyes on that picture? Yeah, no. May even be worse.


----------



## the_randomizer (Feb 6, 2014)

I may weep openly after seeing the redesign. I mean, Knuckles looks like a meathead and overpowered.


----------



## Gahars (Feb 6, 2014)

Its like Sonic and Knuckles tried to dress like mummies and gave up halfway through.

I can only hope Abbott and/or Costello were involved.

EDIT: Also, here's a trailer for the accompanying television show.



Why is Dr. Eggman immensely more sympathetic and likable than Sonic? It's like Tom and Jerry, just let the poor cat win already.


----------



## Fishaman P (Feb 7, 2014)

GameWinner said:


>


Tails reminds me of Sly Cooper, and Amy is Rouge now.


----------



## chavosaur (Feb 7, 2014)

I can't wait to start drawing Knuckles like Jonny Bravo because that's literally who i see looking at this.


----------



## The Catboy (Feb 7, 2014)

GameWinner said:


> They look alright.
> Notice the "Sonic Boom the game" at the bottom?


 
I love Tail's and Amy's new look and Son'c is a little better in this picture, but Knuckle's still looks horrible


----------



## XDel (Feb 7, 2014)

Might as well kill Sonic off and Bring Alex Kidd back for a while. Better yet, Monster Land.


----------



## Clydefrosch (Feb 7, 2014)

knuckles is perfect like this, honestly, the design is growing on me with every view.
hes strong, he got buffed up to represent this. before, he was slender, his arms were noodles and his fists were barely bigger than anyone elses and it just didnt make sense.


----------



## trumpet-205 (Feb 7, 2014)

I think I'm going to cry after seeing Knuckle.

Why!!!


----------



## gamefan5 (Feb 7, 2014)

Designs are growing on me. They look a bit more mature. I also do not mind knuckles one bit.


----------



## slingblade1170 (Feb 7, 2014)

gamefan5 said:


> Designs are growing on me. They look a bit more mature. I also do not mind knuckles one bit.


 
I agree, their old designs make them look like young teens or kids. Now, they look as if they are adults now and honestly I can't wait to play this game.


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Feb 7, 2014)

If Sonic gets any taller, it's going to start getting creepy.


----------



## Red_Savarin (Feb 7, 2014)

The people just needs to get used to it and i think the cartoon is a prequel to the game


----------



## GameWinner (Feb 7, 2014)

TwinRetro said:


> If Sonic gets any taller, it's going to start getting creepy.


Reminds me of this image,


----------



## VMM (Feb 7, 2014)

It's a bit weird to see Knuckles design but I'll think I get used to it.
About Sonic, he didn't change that much, people are way too critical on this, he became taller, he uses a scarf and his arms became blue,
but that's it.
Amy looks fine and Tails design is perfect, for me, the design of these two could be maintained for a decade and I would be fine with it.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Feb 8, 2014)

I





chavosaur said:


> I can't wait to start drawing Knuckles like Jonny Bravo because that's literally who i see looking at this.


Maybe he'll make that ridiculous whipping sound effect every time he turns his head, too.

Seriously though, Knuckles is going to need time to grow on me, but the other designs look fine. I love Sonic's new hairstyle, and his blue arms are OK, I guess.

Also, did anyone notice that Eggman's glasses and brow makes him look a LOT like Robotnik from SatAM and tAoStH?


----------



## GameWinner (Feb 8, 2014)

The designs are growing on me.
I can dig it.


----------



## Walker D (Feb 8, 2014)

..some interesting pics I found about the new Sonic and Knuckles designs:








> synchronicityll:
> So I figured out what that new Sonic reminds me of:


 

...other then that, I think that if they polish the game (to match the characters for the tv series) it could get interesting


----------



## Social_Outlaw (Feb 12, 2014)

GameWinner said:


> The designs are growing on me.
> I can dig it.



I can to, but knuckles look out of the ordinary, It feels somewhat uncomfortable to me, I'll get used to it though. He reminds me of kevin hart uncle, Solid at the top, but never worked on his legs lol.


----------



## Chocolina (Feb 12, 2014)

They need to make a Sonic game thats so good, that people finally move past the franchise's blunders. If an artwork refresh can aid that, I'm all for it. Currently Im not a fan of the concept art for Boom, but guess what, I wasn't a fan of the 1st screenshots of Skyward Sword's Zelda, but I was eventually won over to favor her more than any other Zelda in the series so who knows with Boom. Even if I or we hate it now, that might not be the case in 2015 when we've gotten used to it.


----------



## Dhampir (Feb 20, 2014)

Sega... leave Sonic alone.


----------

